# Post Surgery



## jenny v

I'm 9 days out from a TT and wanted to get a little advice on a few minor issues I've been having.

The first, how long did it take swelling at the incision site to fully go away? I tend to take longer than most to heal so I'm not surprised I still have some swelling, but it is still there. It's just right under the incision, nowhere else, but it is still pretty puffy.

Second, did anyone else have a weird red, hard patch near the incision site? I've got a quarter sized, hard lump right above mine. It doesn't hurt at all, but it looks gross.

I have my post op on Wednesday so I'll definitely bring these up to my surgeon if they're still around. Those issues aside, I'm doing pretty darn great so far. I'll be interested to see my lab results, but my body seems to have calmed down so much since my thyroid was removed. It's a nice change!


----------



## joplin1975

Hey Jenny...I'm glad you are doing so well.

I can't help much...I didn't have any notable swelling nor did I have any lumps, but my surgeon told me told me if I did have swelling, it would take a while for it to go down as "necks just don't drain well." He said that's one of the reasons he wanted me out of work for two weeks. So my general sens is that you've got some time before it will go down, especially after your allergic reaction.

That lump might very well be a hematoma. Hopefully they can take care of it!


----------



## Ginav

JennyV - Glad to hear you are doing well. I can't comment because I haven't had the surgery yet. It is nice for you to let us know how your progressing! Thanks! Gina


----------



## jenny v

Blech, I think it's a hematoma, too. I used an ice pack again today and the puffiness under my incision went down some more, but the hard red bump above it remains. I wonder how you get rid of a hematoma?

I go back to work tomorrow (I officially went back on Friday but worked from home) and I've got a bunch of soft scarves to wear for a while. I think it will be good to get out of the house and move around a bit more. To be honest, I've been pretty sedentary for the last 4-5 days and I need to start moving again and get my blood flowing.


----------



## bw40

I have lumps too Jenny V, mine are on the left side along the bottom of the scar. They are about a dime size each, I have two of them and they do hurt. It's the side with the one thyroid gland left so I don't know why that side would feel so bad? Never though of hematoma. MMMM I go in on Thur to see the surgeon. Glad to hear your doing better that's great!!! I don't have any scarves, but trying to grow my beard out 
;-)


----------



## jenny v

I see my surgeon for post op on Thursday so I'm going to ask about the red lump (it's still visible). My incision and the glue on it have dried to a very hard line and it's itching like crazy! I wonder how long it takes the glue to come off? I'm still not turning my head all the way because it pulls and feels like the scab will tear.

I went back to the office yesterday and I couldn't believe how exhausted I was by the end of the day. I know it was a major surgery, but I'm still amazed at how long it's taking my body to fully bounce back.


----------



## Lovlkn

jenny v said:


> I see my surgeon for post op on Thursday so I'm going to ask about the red lump (it's still visible). My incision and the glue on it have dried to a very hard line and it's itching like crazy! I wonder how long it takes the glue to come off? I'm still not turning my head all the way because it pulls and feels like the scab will tear.
> 
> I went back to the office yesterday and I couldn't believe how exhausted I was by the end of the day. I know it was a major surgery, but I'm still amazed at how long it's taking my body to fully bounce back.


You are only 12 days out - the anesthesia can take a month to get out of your system.

I dealt with fatigue for quite awhile post op - but I was found to have low ferritin and D which contributed.

I don't remember what other items you have addressed but Iron and Vit D would be good to check if you have not already.


----------



## kristiemarie

If you've been cleared by your surgeon, you can use a little baby oil to get the rest of the glue off.

Anyway, I have internal swelling. Totally normal they tell me. And where my thyroid used to be is very firm. Not hard, really but firm. I don't think it's abnormal to have these things after surgery. I wouldn't worry but maybe just call and ask them if they want to see you sooner.


----------



## jenny v

I had my post op yesterday and everything is moving along well! There is still some residual swelling along the incision site and my surgeon wants me to gently massage above and below the cut and move the swelling out of my neck. After the glue and scab falls off (he didn't want me to rush that because he says letting it come off naturally helps reduce scarring), I'm supposed to start massaging a little more vigorously with Maderma or Vitamin E oil to help smooth out the area and prevent any scar tissue build up.

He said total healing can take up to 6-12 months and I'll go through weird periods of having the area be extra firm and feel hard to the touch, but that's all part of the healing process. And the hard red lump above my incision is apparently a deep bruise on my trachea. The surgeon said he had a really hard time removing the right side of my thyroid (he said the outside was sticky and then the inside was like chipping away at rock) and it caused that bruise. Even in surgery my body continued to be difficult, lol!

Now onto getting my meds regulated and getting my health back!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker

Great news Jenny! Sounds like all is going well


----------



## Lovlkn

I had my massage therapist massage mine - it was awesome. Kind of a good pain but my scar is flat today because of it with no scar tissue issues.

You should be using soap and water on your incision by now, in my opinion.


----------



## jenny v

I've been getting it wet since about 3 days after my surgery and then stopped for a few days when the surgical tape had to be removed early and it felt really raw and icky. The glue is now starting to flake off and the scab is starting to come off in pieces (lovely), so it's getting there. I am wearing scarves to work every day to keep myself from scratching it and also because it looks pretty gross with the bits falling off (and because some of my co-workers are big weenies and get a little grossed out seeing it).

My surgeon wants me to lightly massage above and below the site until the scab is totally gone and then I can start massaging with some more pressure. I do notice that most of the swelling is in the morning; I'm guessing lying down in bed causes the fluid to build up more.

I'm definitely going to need a neck and shoulder massage at some point; I have a bunch of kinks in my muscles from holding and moving my head differently.


----------



## jenny v

Random question, now that my thyroid is gone can I start eating foods I was supposed to avoid with Hashi's?

I was in the middle of wolfing down the world's best salad yesterday (seriously, it was fantastic--it had avocado, corn, radish, grilled chicken, parmesan, carrots, cucumber, hard boiled eggs--I'm still dreaming about it today!) and realized about halfway through that I was eating spinach leaves, which is on the list of goitrogenic veggies to avoid with Hashi's. A bunch of my favorite veggies are on that list and I did well to avoid them, but I miss them! Is it okay to eat them in moderation now or should I still be avoiding them?


----------



## StormFinch

You should be fine eating them now jenny. Goitrogenics interfere with iodine uptake specifically within the thyroid, and since you don't have one anymore there's no cause to worry.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker

Thanks for asking that Jenny, I was also wondering. The world of food is back open for you!!


----------



## jenny v

Woo hoo!! If there's a kale and spinach shortage in the US in the next few months, I'll take the blame!


----------



## StormFinch

ROFL! We really need a post like system on this forum.


----------



## kalebsmom

Glad to hear you are doing ok. I am 10 days out and have a lot of swelling too . It is the length of my incision then swelled above and below and feels hard. It swelled a little more once I was up and moving more. I joke I can use it as a shelf. Doctor is going to see me again on Monday if it isn't down by then but from what I am reading on here it seems normal. I have read it can take 3-4 weeks for swelling to o down. Good luck


----------



## Lovlkn

My allergies to food and outdoors disappeared after my TT so I am curious to you or anyone who's had a TT if the same thing has happened.

Unfortunately I am still allergic to dust, dogs and cats.


----------



## joplin1975

The severity of my allergies has significantly decreased, particularly skin allergies. I can occasionally skip my zyrtec(morning)/benadryl(night) routine, but I stil have reactions to usual suspects (dust, mold, cats, dogs, horses, hay, grass, some trees and lots of perfumes).


----------



## jenny v

Did your allergies start going away after you'd been euthroid for a while? I had a wonderful three week period post op (during which I was probably enjoying the after effects of thyroid dumping) where I felt amazing and noticed I wasn't as congested as usual.


----------



## joplin1975

Yes. I was super hypo for so long (post-op) that I can't honestly tell you if it was allergies or me constantly getting sick because I was so hypo. But, once things got straightened out, the chronic congestion more or less went away...or, at least, it's so minimal I don't notice it.


----------



## Lovlkn

I wasn't tested until almost 10 years post op, this was my 3rd allergy test and due to eye socket pain which turned out to be sinus pain. I wasn't sure if it was eye strain due to needing reading progressives in my glasses or what the cause was, it was painful and aggrevating - we finally narrowed it down to sinus pain.  The culprit was likely my dog whom I slept with and sat with and basically had all over me all the time. I'm on Astepro and Flonase now - as needed to control.

While in the DX stage for Graves I broke out in hives and was tested ( my second testing) after 8 years of shots - turns out I was allergic to several foods and nuts in addition to my already diagnosed allergies to what seemed everyting outdoors.

What I know for fact is 10 years post op my allergies are mild vs. where they were prior to my DX or my TT. The doctors thoght I was crazy when I acted releaved to my 3 item positive allergy test.

I still feel that I should ahve gotten a prescription for a cleaning service due to the dust allergy.


----------



## Octavia

Lovlkn said:


> I still feel that I should ahve gotten a prescription for a cleaning service due to the dust allergy.


Wouldn't that be wonderful!!!


----------



## Tribble101

Did anyone have Calcium and Potassium deficiency? My dr told me how much calcium to take but I am still having tingling in hands, calves and face. (The major muscle spasms and clenches have decreased). What did y'all do for it?


----------



## Ginav

You probably want to call your Dr. they may want to increase what your taking. I wasn't deficient but the tingling in my fingers lasted for a bit after surgery. My surgeon told me if it continues to double the calcium - at the time I was taking 1500 mg a day. It went away about 2 weeks after the surgery. He said it is not uncommon for the calcium to drop after surgery.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker

I had a special situation, but as for the Calcium, I'm taking Calcium carbonate 500 (1250), 2 pills 3x daily, plus Calcitriol 0.5mcg 2x daily. As of now my calcium is stable at 8.5 and my parathyroids turned on, so I also wonder how long this will take for me to decrease on the supplements.

If you are symptomatic, I would call the doctor and ask for labs and take extra Calcium in the meantime.


----------



## Tribble101

Did any of you have a lot of trouble breathing and coughing? I had a bit of a cold before I went in, but I am struggling. The dr and nurses assure me that it is normal and that it is swelling of my windpipe. I am now 5 days out. When I inhale it sounds weird and it is really hard to cough. I think I just need some encouragement...


----------



## joplin1975

I had congestion and a bit of a cough...nothing awful, but it was there. It went away pretty quickly. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ginav

Me too. It sounded like a rattle and very hoarse cough, it lasted a little over a week, not long. Not any longer though. I was told it is normal also. Hang in there, it does get better. I'm 25 days out and I don't have any of that now and haven't for awhile. If you still have swelling you can put ice on it. Maybe that will help. Hope you feel better real soon. Gina


----------



## Endocrine_Surgeon

Tribble, we usually send people home with a certain dose of calcium to take, but that dose varies by surgeon - and really, the exact amount isn't so important. The important thing I tell patients is that if they notice the numbness/tingling/cramping, they should immediately take more calcium! They can take whatever they want, even TUMS, and they can keep taking it until the feeling goes away. So if you know that your calcium was low, and you are feeling the numbness, take more calcium.

About the difficulty breathing: are you now able to breathe comfortably?

How is your voice? Does it sound almost normal or is it very quiet?


----------



## jenny v

I had coughing fits everytime I laid down (or got hot) for about 2 weeks or so. My surgeon had me use that Chloraseptic spray that numbs your throat. I was also coughing up mucus (lovely, I know) for a few weeks, too.


----------



## Tribble101

The calcium is getting better. Thanks, I was taking a lot at first and now I am down to the three times a day.
My voice is weak but improving every day. The coughing and breathing is the hardest. I gasp for breath sometimes, but my windpipe is swollen so it makes a weird sound. But again, it is better. Thanks for all your replies!


----------

